# محتاجه لتعلم برنامج الانسس ارجوكم ساعدوني



## Miss (29 أغسطس 2007)

:55: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بعد التحيه و السلام ارجو من الاخ مشرف المنتدى و من الاخوه الاعضاء ان يساعدوني في تعلم برنامج الانسس ansis ارجوكم :55: فأنا بحاجه ماسه لتعلم هذا البرنامج ارجو ممن لديه خبره او كتاب او اي شي يساعدني في تعلم البرنامج ان لا يبخل علي به و جزاكم الله كل خير:80: . علما اني قمت بتنصيب البرنامج و لم اعرف كيف ادخل الى البرنامج من فضلكم عندي اختبار لوظيفه و يجب ان اتعلم البرنامج في اسرع وقت انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر:4:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 سبتمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريمة, أرحب بكِ في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين
أختي الكريمة, يمكنك زيارة الروابط التالية, لعل فيها ما قد يفيدك إن شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=41296
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=62764
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=62771
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=62773
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=62774
وتقبلي تحياتي​


----------



## Miss (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس احمد عفيفي و بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (14 سبتمبر 2007)

علي عباس جاسم عراق

بالنسبة الى الانسز ارجو الدخول الى جامعة البرتا الكندية وانشالله تستفيدون كل الاستفادة لانماكو شخص بالعالم يحب يتعلم الانسز وميدخل على هذا الموقع وفقهم الله لخدمة طلاب العلم وبجميع الاصعدة خاصتا في الميكانيك والكهرباء والفايبريشن ستاتيك وداينمك طبعا 
وارجو ابلاغي عن حالة تحميل الملفات الكبيرة الحجم لاني املك كتابا خرافيا بالانسزز والفاينايت المنت ولكن الحجم كبير واذا عدكم طريقة بلغوني وارسله لكم واني في خدمة احفاد الميكاترونيكس وحجم الكتاب 15 ميكا تقريبا وعندي تصوير فديولكيفية تنصيب البرنامج فيرشن 9 وعشرة فشي سهل بس المشكلة كيفية التوصيل للاخوة المشاركي

تحياتي لكم

Ulberta University Ansys Learning Course


----------



## Miss (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ علي جاسم من العراق و انا ايضا من العراق


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين يا اخ علي عباس والاستاذ احمد عفيفي


----------



## حسان2 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت miss والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي ملف فيه الكثير عن الـ ansys أرجو أن تجدب فيه ما يفيدك
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=24498514&sId=HRtiVG5zJ5rvgV62


----------



## الموحد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

Where is the file you have talked about?


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (1 ديسمبر 2007)

Ali Abbas Al-Sabbagh /// IRAQ 

THIS BELOW LINK BELOW VERY VERY IMPORTANT TO DOWNLAOD GOOD BOOK 

http://www.2shared.com/file/2430407/f92b2bb7/___TOP.html


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

hi dears

http://www.2shared.com/file/2430407/f92b2bb7/___TOP.html

this is perfect book in ansys i hope all guys take nice informations from it 

best regard 


Ali Abbas Jasim Iraq Mechatronics


----------



## المهندس النحيف (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------

